# make me a stick...in UK?



## blue pocket rocket (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi there.

Ive just became the owner of a buffalo horn 'catapult' although the catapult needs some work to be a decent catty...

Im wondering, if i sent somebody the buffalo horn after ive finished the top forks for the catty....could somebody fit it to a stick for me?

Its combining cattys which i make and love with a stick for the ferreting, walking the dogs etc.

Not looking for anything spectacular as it will be used daily for country use.

Would be great.

Let me know please.

Heres the buffalo horn slingshot..

Cheers.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

That's nice! Back in 1968, I had to resort to eating one of those stinky water buffalo, and it wasn't a pleasant experience.

I am pretty sure that someone here can do this. From what I've read, with a lathe a person can fit that to the top of a stick, just like you join two pieces of a break-down stick, or a pool cue. If the attachment were threaded, the catapult could be removed. If not, then it's there permanently. I think it could be done either way.


----------

